# OBS-NDI on Ubuntu Server



## topene3465 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello all!

This is my first time posting so if I am missed any rules do let me know kindly thank you.

I am trying to get OBS-NDI to stream from my client laptop to Ubuntu Server. I have experimented installing OBS w/ NDI plugin on Pop-OS before with success and was willing to try installing it on an Ubuntu Server.


The process:
1. Ubuntu server ISO on the main page (https://ubuntu.com/download/server) had a reported bug with subiquity (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subiquity/+bug/1875560) and i could not install it using the ISO. I then downloaded the minimal 18.04 ISO from the help page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD) and proceeded with the installation of the image.

2. Installation of OBS studio was pretty standard. I added the PPA from the official site (https://obsproject.com/download), installed OBS, and installed libndi and obs-ndi (https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases) using dpkg.

3. I run the command "obs" to launch obs studio and verified that NDI has been installed correctly. However, OBS is unable to detect the OBS session running on my client laptop (After clicking on "New NDI Source", the drop down list is empty).

4. I noticed in the log files on Ubuntu server that VLC was not detected. I installed it using "sudo apt install vlc" just in case though I'm not sure if it helps.



Things I have tried:
1. I have disabled ufw (linux firewall) on both my client laptop and Ubuntu server.

2. I have verified that the CPU is SSSE3 compatible.

3. I have rebooted both my client and the server after installation.


I am at a lost of what to do now as I have tried to look through the forums for help but most of them seem to be firewall related. I uploaded the OBS log for both the client and the server.

I would be very appreciative of anyone's help :)

Thank you so much!


----------

